# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  AKP'nin 2-B Israrının perde arkası

## bozok

*TOPRAKLAR İşGALCİLERE NASIL SATILACAK*

 

03.12.2010 03:50

AKP hükümeti, Türkiye’nin 473 bin 419 hektarlık ‘orman niteliğini yitirmiş’ alanını, işgalcilere satmaya hazırlanıyor. Hazırlanan yasa taslağına göre, üzerinde yüzlerce ilçe, mahalle ve köy bulunan orman arazileri, 5 yıl taksitle işgalcilerine satılacak. Hükümet, aralarında Bodrum, Marmaris, şişli, Sarıyer ve Anamur gibi ilçelerin de bulunduğu yerleşimlerin satışından 25 milyar lira gelir bekliyor. Uzmanlar ise Anayasaya aykırı olduğunu öne sürdükleri düzenlemeyle yağmalanan ormanların yabancıların eline geçeceği görüşünde.

*İşte AKP’nin ‘2-B’ planı…*
AKP hükümeti, uzun süredir üzerinde çalışılan 2-B arazileriyle ilgili yasa taslağını Ocak ayında meclise sunmaya hazırlanıyor. Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Ali Babacan’ın açıklamasına göre taslak 2011 genel seçimlerinden önce gündeme getirilecek.
Bir anlamda Türkiye genelindeki 473 bin 419 hektarlık orman niteliği ‘yitirilmiş’ alan, seçim öncesinde önce rantiyecilere, ardından da halka havuç olarak uzatılacak.

İlgili bakanlıkların üzerinde çalıştığı yasa taslağının hazırlıkları sürerken, başta Antalya ve Muğla olmak üzere 2-B kapsamındaki arazileri yoğun olan illerde de büyük bir hareketlilik gözleniyor. Antalya’nın Kalkan beldesindeki koylardan tutun da, Olimpos, Adrasan, Fethiye, Dalaman ve birçok rantı yüksek beldede akıllara zarar iddialar havada uçuşuyor. Kadastro ve tapulama çalışmalarının sürdüğü Patara’da da durum farksız.

*KUAFüRDE KADASTROCU SOHBETİ*
Her seçim öncesinde yaşanan rant havası, 2-B tartışmalarında da kendini gösteriyor. Patara ve Kalkan’da anlatılanlar öylesine çarpıcı ki, kuaförde saçını yaptıran kadınların bile günlük konuşmaları “tapucu” sözüyle başlayıp, “kadastrocu” sözüyle bitiyor. Anlatılan ayrıntılardan biri hayli ilginç. Kuaförde saçını yaptıran genç kadına komşuları bu değişikliğin nedenini sorduklarında, “kadastrocuyla buluşacağım” yanıtını verdiği konuşuluyor bölgede…

*GüZLER ANTALYA’DA…*
45 bin 548 hektarla Türkiye’de en fazla 2-B arazisinin bulunduğu kent olan Antalya’daki bu alanların rantının oldukça yüksek olması gözleri bu bölgeye çevirdi.

Mersin’de 39 bin, Balıkesir’de 34 bin, Ankara’da 31 bin, İstanbul’da 18 bin, İzmir’de ise 14 bin hektarlık 2-B arazisi bulunuyor. 
Türkiye’de toplam 22 bin hektarlık 2-B alanı üzerinde yüzlerce ilçe, belde, mahalle ve köy bulunuyor. 

Bodrum, Marmaris, Karasu, şişli, Sarıyer, Beykoz, Fethiye, Dalaman, Sapanca, Anamur, Bornova, üdemiş ve Sultanbeyli; 2-B arazileri üzerinde yükselen ilçelerden sadece bir kaçı. Hükümet, işgalcilerin isteğine göre 5 yıl taksitle de ödeyebileceği 2-B satışlarından uzun vadede 20-25 milyar lira gibi bir gelir elde etmeyi hedefliyor.

*TASLAK NELERİ üNGüRüYOR* 
“31 Aralık 1981 tarihinden önce bilim ve fen bakımından orman niteliğini tamamen kaybetmiş yerlerden, tarla, bağ, bahçe, meyvelik, zeytinlik, fındıklık, fıstıklık gibi çeşitli tarım alanları veya otlak, kışlak, yaylak gibi hayvancılıkta kullanılmasında yarar olduğu tespit edilen araziler ile şehir, kasaba ve köy yapılarının toplu olarak bulunduğu yerleşim alanlarının Hazine adına orman dışına çıkarılması uygulaması” olarak tanımlanan 2-B arazileriyle ilgili hazırlanan yasa taslağında, belediye mücavir alanı içinde bulunan yerleşim yerleri metrekare sınırlaması olmaksızın üzerindeki ‘işgalcisine’ satılabilecek. 

Belediye mücavir alan sınırı ayrımının kaldırılması, bu alanların içindeki ve dışındaki yerlerin aynı esaslara göre satılmasının tartışıldığı taslağa göre, mücavir alan sınırları dışında kalan 100 dönüme kadar tarım arazileri de, sulu-kuru ayrımı yapılmaksızın hak sahiplerine doğrudan satılabilecek. 

*ORMAN İşGALCİLERİNE TOKİ DESTEğİ GELİYOR* 
Tarım arazileri dışında kalan, üzerinde yapılaşma bulunan ve Maliye Bakanlığınca uygun görülen taşınmazlar, Toplu Konut İdaresine (TOKİ), Büyükşehir ve ilçe belediyelerine kentsel dönüşüm projeleri gerçekleştirmek üzere devredilebilecek. üzellikle çarpık kentleşmenin olduğu 2-B alanlarında uygulanması amaçlanan çalışma kapsamında devir, emlak vergisi metrekare birim değerleri üzerinden gerçekleştirilecek. Bu tip devirlerde, mevcut kentsel dönüşüm uygulamalarında olduğu gibi hak sahiplerine *yeni* inşa edilecek konutlarda daire verilecek.

*SATIşA KIYILARDAN BAşLANACAK*
Kadastro çalışmaları tamamlanan ve büyük bölümü kıyılarda bulunan 2-B’ler, ilk etapta aralarında Adana, Amasya, Ankara, Antalya, Aydın, Balıkesir, Bilecik, Bolu, Burdur, Bursa, üanakkale, üankırı, Denizli, Düzce, Edirne, Gaziantep, Hatay, Isparta, İstanbul, İzmir, Kahramanmaraş, Karabük, Kırıkkale, Kırklareli, Kocaeli, Kütahya, Manisa, Mersin, Muğla, Osmaniye, Sakarya, Samsun, Sinop, Tokat, Trabzon ve Yalova’nın bulunduğu 36 ilde satışa çıkarılacak. 

*UZMANLAR 2-B KONUSUNDA NE DİYOR?*
Türkiye ormancılığı hakkında çok sayıda araştırması bulunan Kırsal üevre ve Ormancılık Sorunları Araştırma Derneği’nden Doç. Dr. Yücel üağlar, AKP’nin Anayasayı ve Anayasa Mahkemesi kararlarını hiçe saydığını söylerken, Eski Tapu ve Kadastro genel Müdür Yardımcısı ve yazar Orhan üzkaya, düzenlemeyle yağmalanan ormanların yabancıların eline geçeceğini savunuyor. İşte üzkaya ve üağlar’ın 2-B’ler konusundaki çarpıcı değerlendirmeleri…

Doç. Dr. Yücel üağlar (Kırsal üevre ve Ormancılık Sorunları Araştırma Derneği) :

*‘SERMAYEYE KOLAY BİRİKİM OLANAğI SUNULUYOR’*
AKP yine “2B arazilerini” satma hazırlığı yapıyor. Bilindiği gibi, 2003 yılında da denemiş ve Anayasa değişikliği bile yapmayı göze almıştı; başaramadı. Her türlü kamusal varlığı satmayı alışkanlık edinmiş olan AKP’nin “2B arazilerini” satmaktan vazgeçmesi beklenmiyordu kuşkusuz. Deyiş yerindeyse, “eli mahkÃ»m”; sermayeye daha kolay birikim olanakları sunulması, bu kapsamda yapsatçılara, TOKİ’ye “uygun” arazilerin sunulması gerekiyordu. Artık, ormanların içinde ve çevresi ormanlarla kaplı “2 B arazilerinden” daha uygun yerler kalmadı… Hem sonra, siyasal iktidar 2005 yılında buna kalkıştığında TOBB ve ATO Başkanları da buyurmuştu zaten. Gecikmeli de olsa şimdi bu buyruk yerine getirilecek; hem de yine Anayasaya aykırı olarak; ancak, bu kez Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin olası engellemesine de fırsat vermeden; açıkça söyleyebildikleri gibi, yine “Anayasanın arkasından dolaşarak”… Böyleyken, çoğunluk konuya “orman popülizmi” söylemiyle ve yaklaşımıyla yaklaşmaktan hala vazgeçemedi: Siyasal iktidarın “2B arazilerini” satma çabası bir inadın, bir orman düşmanlığının, bir işbilmezliğin vb durumların bir ürünü değildir: Siyasal iktidar; kolay yoldan “sıcak para” sağlamaya, tıpkı öteki kamu varlıkları ve hizmet alanlarının özelleştirilmesi gibi sermaye birikim sürecine katkıda bulunmaya çalışmaktadır; hem de tam da genel seçimlere gidilirken… Bu son derece yalın gerçeği görülememesi, “orman popülizminde” direnilmesi ise siyasal iktidarın işini daha da kolaylaştırmaktadır. 

*ANAYASA MAHKEMESİ 1993’TE İPTAL ETTİ*
Hem 1961 Anayasasının 1970 yılında değiştirilen 131 hem de 1982 Anayasasının 169 ve 170. maddelerinde “orman” sayılan yerlerin artık orman sayılmamasını sağlayacak yaptırımlara yer verilmiştir. Hem de, öyle sanıldığı gibi, yalnızca “vasfını yitirdiğine” karar verilen yerleri de değil, 6831 sayılı yasanın 1. maddesiyle “orman” sayılan tüm yerlerin… Dolayısıyla, 6831 sayılı Orman Kanunu’nun 2. maddesi ile 1983 yılında çıkarılan 2924 sayılı “Orman Köylülerinin Kalkınmalarının Desteklenmesi Hakkında Kanun”u da bu doğrultuda düzenlemeler yapılmıştır. Ancak, Anayasa Mahkemesi 1993 yılında, bu düzenlemeyi Anayasanın 170. maddesine aykırı bularak iptal etmiştir.

*1995’TE 6,7 BİN HEKTAR SATIş YAPILDI*
Siyasal iktidar bu kez, 1995 yılında 4127 sayılı yasayı çıkararak söz konusu maddeye “31.12.1981 tarihinden itibaren orman köyü nüfusuna kayıtlı olanlar da hak sahibi sayılırlar.” eklemesini yaparak ormancılık düzeni dışında çıkarılan yerlerin yalnızca “orman köylüsü” sayılanlara satılabilmesi koşulunu getirmiştir. Böylece 536 köyde satış için gerekli işlemler yapılmış ve 6,7 bin hektar arazi “hak sahibi” sayılanlara satılmıştır. 

*AKP’NİN 2-B ISRARI*
“2B uygulamalarıyla” 2002 yılı sonuna değin 4,7 milyon dönüm alan “orman vasfını yitirmiştir” gerekçesiyle ormancılık düzeni dışına çıkarılarak bu yerlerin “orman vasfının yitirmesine” yol açanların, işgalcilerinin talanına bırakılmıştır. İlginçtir, bu uygulamalar yapılırken hemen hemen hiç kimseden en küçük bir tepki bile gelmemiştir.

Siyasal iktidar da bu kez 2001 yılında 4706 sayılı yasayı çıkararak söz konusu yerlerin Maliye Bakanlığı tarafından satılmasını ve bu satışların 2924 sayılı yasa doğrultusunda yapılmasını sağlamıştır. Ancak, Anayasa Mahkemesi, Cumhurbaşkanı’nın başvurusu üzerine bu düzenlemeyi de 2002 yılında iptal etmiştir. 

AKP, 2003 yılında iktidar olduğunda, elinde dilediği gibi satabileceğini sandığı 4,7 milyon dönüm arazi olduğunun ayırtına varınca gereğini yapmaya ve bu amaçla da 1982 Anayasasının 169 ve 170. maddelerini değiştirmeye kalkışmış, ancak, bu girişiminde başarılı olamamıştır. 

Siyasal iktidar bu kez de 2009 yılında çıkardığı 5831 Sayılı “Tapu Kanunu İle Bazı Kanunlarda Değişiklik Yapılmasına Dair Kanun”la 3402 sayılı Kadastro Kanunu’nun yanı sıra 6831 sayılı yasanın orman kadastrosu çalışmalarıyla ilgili kimi maddelerini değiştirmiştir.

Ne var ki, siyasal iktidar bu düzenlemeyle yetinmemiş; 1 Ağustos 2010 tarihinde de 6009 sayılı “Gelir Vergisi Kanunu İle Bazı Kanun ve Kanun Hükmünde Kararnamelerde Değişiklik Yapılmasına Dair Kanun”u yürürlüğe koyarak; 2889 sayılı Devlet İhale Kanunu’nun 75. maddesini de değiştirmiştir. 

Böylece, “2B arazilerinin, başta ” işgalcileri olmak üzere satılabilmesini kolaylaştırmak için hukuksal bir çerçevenin oluşturulmasına çalışılmıştır. Siyasal iktidar, şimdilerde yine Anayasaya aykırı olan bu kolaylıklardan yararlanma çabasına girmiştir. Söylentilere göre de, satışlar için bu kez yalnızca yasal düzenleme yapacakmış. Acaba bu, siyasal iktidarın bir yanılgısı mı? Hiç de değil; göreceğiz…

*YİNE ANAYASAYA AYKIRI BİR üABA*
Siyasal iktidarın yapacağı bu düzenlemeler yine Anayasaya aykırı. üünkü bu düzenlemelerle de; 1983 yılında çıkarılan 2924 sayılı “Orman Köylülerinin Kalkınmalarının Desteklenmesi Hakkında Kanunu”nun 1993 yılında Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin iptal ettiği 11. maddesi ve 2001 yılında çıkarılan 4706 sayılı “Hazineye Ait Taşınmaz Malların Değerlendirilmesi ve Katma Değer Vergisi Kanununda Değişiklik Yapılması Hakkında Kanun”un yine Anayasa Mahkemesi tarafından 2002 yılında iptal edilen 3. maddesi ile amacı ve yöntemi aynı olan uygulamaların yapılması öngörülmektedir. Bu durumda, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin söz konusu maddeleri iptal gerekçelerinin bu düzenlemeler için de geçerlidir. Bu gerçeğin daha kolay kavranabilmesi için Anayasanın söz konusu kararlarında dayanak olan 170. maddesi ile iptal gerekçelerinin bu bağlamda anımsanması gerekmektedir.

*İKTİDARIN GEREKüELERİ BüYüK YANILGI*
Kısacası; siyasal iktidar “2B arazilerini” satmakta bu denli ısrarlı olmaktadır çünkü 2003 yılında olduğu gibi şimdilerde de; genel seçimler öncesinde istediği gibi kullanabileceği gelir sağlamayı, özellikle de sermaye birikim sürecine yeni olanaklar sunmayı ve yandaş belediyelere yeni imar alanları açmayı amaçlamaktadır. Bu gerçeği gözden kaçırmak, özellikle de siyasal iktidarın; ağaçlandırma çalışmalarına kaynak bulmak, “orman köylülerinin” kalkındırılmasına destek sağlamak, işgalcilerin bedava yaralanmalarını ortadan kaldırmak vb gerekçelerine inanmak büyük bir yanılgıdır.

*İşİN KOLAYINA KAüILIYOR*
Siyasal iktidar: Dünyada başka hiçbir uygulama örneği görülmeyecek “2B uygulamasını” hem gereksiz hem de olanaksız kılacak anayasal ve yasal düzenlemeler yapmıyor, “2B arazilerinin” kamu yararına değerlendirilmesini –bir kez daha yineliyorum; “satılmasını” değil, “değerlendirilmesini” !- sağlayacak çabalara girmiyor, “orman” sayılacak yerlerin sınırlarının belirlenmesi, tapuya tescil edilmesi çalışmalarını gerektiğince hızlandırmıyor; mülkiyet sorunlarını çözümlemiyor, orman” sayılacak yerlerin sınırlarını belirleme çalışmalarının ormancılık bilgisi ve tekniğinin gereklerine göre yapılabilmesini olanaklı kılabilecek hukuksal ve kurumsal düzenlemeleri yapmıyor; ilgili bilim ve araştırma kuruluşları, Anayasanın 135. maddesinde sözü elden Kamu kurumu niteliğindeki meslek kuruluşları ile hiçbir biçimde işbirliği yapmıyor. Bu, çok beklendik bir tutum kuşkusuz: Siyasal iktidar öteki kamusal varlıklar gibi 6831 sayılı Orman Kanunu’nun 2. maddesinin “B” bendi uyarınca artık “orman” sayılmayan yerleri yalnızca satmayı düşünüyor çünkü; yalnızca satmayı...

*İKTİDARIN KEYFİLİğİ AşILMALI*
Evet, siyasal iktidar tam bir tüccar “ketumluğu” ve keyfiliği içinde hareket etmektedir. Ancak, TBMM’nin Anayasanın 33. maddesinde açıklanan “bilgi edinme yollarının” gerektiği gibi kullanılmasıyla, kitle iletişim araçlarının ve demokratik kitle örgütlerinin çabalarıyla siyasal iktidarın bu “ketumluğu”, keyfiliği aşılabilir; aşılması gerekmektedir.

Orhan üzkaya (Eski Tapu Ve Kadastro Gn. Md. Yard. Yazar) :

*‘ORMANLAR YABANCILARIN ELİNE GEüECEK!’*
Eski Tapu ve Kadastro Genel Müdür Yardımcısı ve Yazar Orhan üzkaya, 2-B arazileriyle ilgili hazırlanan yasa taslağının seçim öncesi sorunu kullanarak köylüden oy toplamak kaygısını taşıdığını söylüyor. 23 Temmuz’da gece yarısı meclisten geçirilen ve kamuoyunda ‘Torba Yasa’ olarak adlandırılan düzenlemeyle ‘villa kondu affı’ sağlandığını belirten üzkaya, sıranın 2B kapsamındaki tarım arazilerine geldiğinin altını çiziyor.

*AMACIN DIşINA üIKILDI*
Bugünkü uygulamanın mevzuatta yer aldığı şekliyle yürümediğini dile getiren üzkaya, “orman sınırı dışına çıkarılan arazilerin köy nüfusuna kayıtlı olmayan şahıslara satıldığı, varlıklı kişilere orman içi villa arazisi olarak dağıtıldığı gözlenmektedir. Böylece ORKüY’ün bilerek ya da yeterli araştırma yapmadan yaptığı uygulamalarla, yasa koyucunun amacının dışına çıktığı gözlenmekte; üstelik 2924 Sayılı Yasa da, orman sınırı dışına çıkarılan arazilerin zilyetlerine satıldığı ifade edilmekte ise de, zilyet olmayan şahıslara da satıldığı görülmektedir” dedi.

*KüYLüNüN KAFASINI KARIşTIRIYORLAR*
Bu uygulamaların 2924 sayılı Yasa uygulamasının amacı dışında kullanıldığını gündeme getirdiğini vurgulayan üzkaya, hükümetin hazırladığı 2-B tasarısıyla da yapılmak istenenin bu sorunun kullanılarak köylüden oy almak amacını taşıdığını ve konunun sömürüldüğünü öne sürdü. 1983’de çıkartılan yasanın halen yürürlükte olmasına ve Anayasa Mahkemesi tarafından bu yasa ile ilgili her hangi bir iptal kararı bulunmamasına karşın yeniden bu konuda bir yasa çıkartılmasının köylünün kafasını karıştırmaktan başka bir anlam taşımayacağını öne süren üzkaya, hazırlanan yasa taslağının ‘Orman Köylülerinin kalkındırılmaları ve Hazine adına Orman Sınırları Dışına üıkartılan Yerlerin Değerlendirilmesi Hakkında Kanun Tasarısı Taslağı’ şeklinde ve 14 maddeden ibaret olarak hazırlandığını ifade ederek, “İçerik olarak 2924 sayılı Yasa’nın aynısı. Sadece satışı Orman Bakanlığı yerine Maliye Hazinesi yapacak. Gerekçesi ise, ‘Orman sınırları dışına çıkarılmış, bir daha ormana dönüştürülmesi mümkün olmayan, onlarca yıldır herhangi bir bedel ödemeyen işgalciler elinde bulunan hazineye ait taşınmazların orman köylerinin kalkındırılmalarının desteklenmesinde ve yeni orman alanlarının kurulmasında kullanılmak üzere ‘rayiç’ değerler üzerinden değerlendirilmesi amaçlı bir ‘tasfiye kanunu’ olarak tanımlanarak, orman köylüsünün korunduğu duygusu yaratılmakta ve oy uğruna aslında ülke ormanları tasfiyeye tabi tutulmaktadır” diye konuştu.

Taslağın, başta anayasa olmak üzere ilgili bir çok kanunu da hiçe sayarak oy uğruna ve ekonomik rant hesaplarıyla hazırlandığını öne süren üzkaya, “hiçbir bilimsel uygulama-araştırma yapılmadan, köklü çözümler yerine geçici ve acele çözümlerle seçim yatırımları öne çıkartılmaktadır. Tarım AB dayatmalarıyla çökertilmiş, köylü bankaların tutsağı konumunda haciz, ipotek altında arazilerini elden çıkartmış, evi barkı, traktörü elinden alınmış, tarım alanları yabancı çok uluslu şirketlerin istilasına uğramış durumdayken, çıkartılan bu yasalar halka dönük olmaktan uzak sadece siyasal rant sağlama aracı olmaktan öteye geçemez. 2924 sayılı Yasa ortada durmaktayken, aynı içerikte ve yeni ‘Yasa Taslağı’ hazırlamak halkın kafasını karıştır maktan başka bir anlam taşımaz’ dedi.

*ORMANLAR YABANCILARIN ELİNE GEüECEK*
Halen yürürlükte olan 2924 sayılı Yasa’yla 2-B arazilerinin güncel değer üzerinden zilyet edenlere satılmak istendiğini ancak köylünün ekonomik yetersizlik nedeniyle bu arazileri satın alamadığını vurgulayan üzkaya, “bu konu köylüyü düşünmekten öte bir durumdur. Orman köylüsü, kendi arazisinden ‘miktar fazlası’ kesilen ormandaki tarlasını atalarından bu yana kullanıyor. Bunu ondan geri almak yerine ‘zilyetliği mülkiyet hakkının bir unsuru olarak kabul ederek ve bu alanları tarıma kazandırmak amacıyla bedelsiz üretim yapan köylümüze verilmelidir. Orman köylüsünün de ormana uyum sağlaması, orman sanayi kurularak mümkündür. Yağmalanan orman alanları da yine yabancıların eline geçecek” dedi.

2-B arazilerini rayiç bedel üzerinden yoksul köylünün almasının olanaklı olmadığını ifade eden üzkaya, köylünün devletin desteğini yanında görememenin acısıyla kendi yazgısına terkedilmiş durumda kaldığını söyledi.


*Yusuf Yavuz*
Odatv.com



_Kaynak: Halit Demir; “2/B -Orman Sınırları Dışına üıkarılan Araziler Sorunu Bu Arazilerle İlgili Olarak 27.Ocak.2009 Tarihinde Yürürlüğe Giren 5831 Sayılı Kanunla Yapılan Değişiklikler Hakkında Görüş ve üneriler” konulu sunumu, 13 Mart 2009, TBMM. Ankara_

----------

